

Craigslist Hacked? - ValG
http://www.craigslist.com/

======
fabulist
It seems craigslist has resolved the situation, and you're probably seeing the
after effects caused by cacheing.

Additionally, there is already a discussion about this:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8650921](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=8650921)

------
dang
This is not a Show HN. Please read the rules:
[https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html](https://news.ycombinator.com/showhn.html).

------
stockkid
What's being shown here?

